
Show HN: GitHub + Tetris = Gitris - dylanvee
http://gitris.com
======
dylanvee
Today I'm launching a little side project of mine. I'm striving for a
sublimely simple user experience with this one: log in with your GitHub
account and with one click you can launch a terminal window and instantly get
matched up with another hacker for a head-to-head game. Thanks to the magic of
SSH, you don't have to install a thing. It's pretty fun and feels social like
IRC, not social like a Facebook Timeline-enabled Flash game.

I hope you have as much fun using Gitris as I did developing it, and I'd love
your feedback.

~~~
pudgereyem
Hi dylanvee, and thanks for Gitris - it's awesome. I got it hooked up in my
bash, and I will probably play this a lot. However, I think it would be
awesome if you did keep track of stats/scores and made it visible thru
gitris.com or what not. Main reason: Bragging Rights. That would be awesome.
Thx.

------
TheKidCoder
Any chance of this being open sourced?

~~~
dylanvee
Yes, perhaps.

------
jstanley
This is awesome!

I am jes, just played a game against you.

Very cool, but unfortunately very laggy for me.

It would be cool if it were possible to copy and paste the username rather
than having to type it out.

~~~
dylanvee
Thanks! The server is in EC2's Oregon region, so it'll be laggy if you're very
far from there. Didn't stop you from beating me though...

And you don't have to type in the username, you can click the button and it
should open a new SSH session for you.

~~~
rchasman
On a mac, I don't use the default terminal. I had to click the button, and
then copy the protocol from the dialog box that popped up asking if it was
okay to start terminal.app.

Could you please make the button text selectable? It would make the experience
easier for people to get into (conversion_rate++)

Other than that, I love this. Thanks for it.

~~~
dylanvee
That's a really good idea, thank you.

------
jstanley
The line count shown in the centre console is a little useless.

I find myself losing despite having the most lines just because my opponent
gets the most tetrises.

------
1SaltwaterC
Good game, incredibly laggy for my location.

